# Resource Conflict- PCI Network Controller on Motherboard



## crashdummie (Sep 18, 2007)

hello all,I have aproblem with my XP machine.when i boot up the small wireless icon says its not connected,Also when i click to view available wireless networks that there are none in range, i reboot the pc and it might resolve it .More often than not it doesnt.Also i sometimes get a yellow exclamation mark over the wlan in device manager.I update the driver and it resolves until next time i boot back up the pc.Wireless switch is on. My 2 other pcs wrk perfect.This is doin my head in .Does anyone else have this problem with any wireless card?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Please supply the following info, *exact make and models* of the equipment please.

The name of your ISP and country of residence.
Make/model of the broadband modem. If dial-up, please specify.
Make/model of the router (if any).
Connection type, wired, wireless.
If wireless, encryption used, (WEP, WPA, WPA2, etc.)
Make/model of network card or wireless adapter.
Make/model of your computer (motherboard if home-built).
Version and patch level of Windows on all affected machines, i.e. XP-Home (or XP-Pro), SP2, Vista, etc.

Also, please give an exact description of your problem symptoms, including the exact text of any error messages.


----------



## crashdummie (Sep 18, 2007)

Isp is eircom- Country is ireland.
netopia router,not sure of the model number
its a wireless connection and the card is intel (R)pro wirleess 22800 - 802
wpa psk code used
windows xp pro sp2- acer laptop 4060 - i think, as i am not at home at present.

Exactly what happens is this.I fire up the laptop and i can see that my wireless icon in the task tray denotes that i am not connected.I click on view available wireless networks and it does not pick up my network or any other network.I re boot laptop and sometimes this resolves the matter.On other ocassions in the device manager i cannot see the intel wireless card in network adapters.Like its not installed.When i do see it there is a yellow exclamation mark there like its not installed correctly.I right click on intel and left click on update and this resolves the matter until i reboot the laptop and it happens all over again.I have scanned with adaware and windows defender and it finds nothing at all.
Sometimes IE 7 comes up with a script error if i try to send an error report.I have also defragged .My other 2 desktops pick up the wireless connection fine.I hope this is more help to you


----------



## crashdummie (Sep 18, 2007)

anyone even interested?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Try SAFE mode with Networking (you'll have to use WZC for the wireless client). If you continue to get the Device Manager problem I think that would indicate a hardware problem with the wireless adapter. Else you have serious corruption and/or malware issues.


----------



## crashdummie (Sep 18, 2007)

Cheers for you r reply.I will try that and keep you posted.:up:


----------



## crashdummie (Sep 18, 2007)

Hello all,

I am looking for some information this error mesaage.My wireless will not workand i have to use a belkin usb.i keep getting this Resource Conflict- PCI Network Controller on Motherboard

Bus: 06, Device: 04, Function: 00. and the pc beeps twice.
I have heard resetting the Bios will sort this out and am looking for sound advice on whay to do next.I am not sure how to go about resetting the bios.All help greatly accepted.


----------



## crashdummie (Sep 18, 2007)

Can anyone tell me with acer laptop 4060,can you take out the wirelkess chip inside of it to see if its faulty.
I keep getting error message Resource Conflict- PCI Network Controller on Motherboard.Could this be related to the wireless cn anyone say.

thanking you.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You can't take it out, but you should be able to disable it in the BIOS so it won't consume any resources.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I've merged your threads, please stick to one thread for the same issue.


----------

